# New to forum



## danmk2 (17 d ago)

Hi all,

New to forum but owned my TT MK2 for just over 6 months now - absolutely love it (so much so am keeping an eye out for MK2 RS's to upgrade too for next year )

I've got a 2012 2.0 TFSI Sline Black Edition with pretty much every optional upgrade included - felt very lucky to find such a clean / well looked after car at the time. Had never considered the Red when looking but when I saw this in the flesh fell in love!

Look foward to getting involved on the forum!


----------



## mach_biel (18 d ago)

Welcome! Lovely looking TT and looks great in Red!  Perhaps another colour to add to my list for the RS search


----------



## danmk2 (17 d ago)

mach_biel said:


> Welcome! Lovely looking TT and looks great in Red!  Perhaps another colour to add to my list for the RS search


Thanks mate - yep if a red RS comes up anytime in the future I'll be on the phone straight away hahaha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTF.
Always *RED*
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## tt_in_ie (9 mo ago)

🚗👌


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Dan, welcome


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

danmk2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to forum but owned my TT MK2 for just over 6 months now - absolutely love it (so much so am keeping an eye out for MK2 RS's to upgrade too for next year )
> 
> ...


welcome! I don’t think I’ve seen a red TT, so amazing! Love it 😍


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum 👌


----------

